# Unwanted Roma Gypsy immigrants in town California, PA



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

They might caused some public indencancies but take it with a graint of salt since there is strong anti-immigrant sentiment right now in america, and fox news isnt exactly liberal and pro-immigrant.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

Do Gypsy women truly possess the sexual prowess that legend, and folklore attribute to them?


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 6, 2017)

*If you shit on our sidewalks that does upset us. It's not being Roma that is the problem. Shitting on sidewalks is the problem.*


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Do Gypsy women truly possess the sexual prowess that legend, and folklore attribute to them?



dont think so. they are normal humans


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Do Gypsy women truly possess the sexual prowess that legend, and folklore attribute to them?



Totally ...


----------



## mdk (Aug 6, 2017)

California, PA is about twenty-five minutes from my house. Beatuiful land out there.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Do Gypsy women truly possess the sexual prowess that legend, and folklore attribute to them?
> ...


Not sure I can fap to that, but... Here goes...


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I dont know if you would be into gypsy woman, to me they are attractive but likely not everyones taste.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


eh


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Underwhelmed... The examples you chose were a bit much in the beak. Surely you can find better examples. After all... Many a song has been written; and many a tale been told of the virtues of Gypsy women. Surely there are more appealing offerings, more comensurate with the lore.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



basically you say gypsy women are "easy" or "seducers" or "immoral" etc. there are prostitutes etc. but the thumb rule is that gypsy women marry as virgins in teenagers years a gypsy guy

BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Gypsy king's daughter is sad child bride


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Legend doesn't always live up to reality ...  for example, Cleopatra






VS


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Dayuuum! (Insert foghorn sound effect here.)


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> They might caused some public indencancies but take it with a graint of salt since there is strong anti-immigrant sentiment right now in america, and fox news isnt exactly liberal and pro-immigrant.


--------------------------------   thing is that the Pennsy people probably don't want gypsy's or 'somalis' or iraqis , mexicans or venezuelans or any third worlders of any kind or in my case , i want no imported people of any race or any other category allowed into the USA at all Mort .   And maybe the Pennsys know about 'gypsys' .   Even in 1960 as a 10 year old my parents and neighbors told me and their kids about gypsies and to stay away from them even though i never saw a gypsy that i know of .  And all that needs to be done is to check out the problems that gypsy's or Travelers cause in England  Mort .


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > They might caused some public indencancies but take it with a graint of salt since there is strong anti-immigrant sentiment right now in america, and fox news isnt exactly liberal and pro-immigrant.
> ...



the gypsies were settled there by the federal government, but i would move to a multicultural place if i lived in usa, california in pa is a small town and 94% white. i would move to san francisco, new york, or such.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> the gypsies were settled there by the federal government



If gypsies are settled anywhere, do they not, by definition, cease to be gypsies?


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > the gypsies were settled there by the federal government
> ...



no. gypsie is a genetic/biological entity, not a lifestyle.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   i know the story , somehow they got in and its a mistake and a problem for these people .   Story goes that the 'mayor' and 'apartment association' want the gypsies welfare money or housing allowances spent in the town on apartments and goods  Mort .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

i heard the story that the 'roma' originally came from India .  Some say that the 'roma' are the same type 'ilk' or caste as the 'thugees' of India .


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



They are pretty racist then, because you basically say they dont want gypsies in their neighbourhood. So to put the blame on the gypsies would be wrong. Like I said I would move to a more liberal place. But the gypsies are assylym seekers their status is not yet determined, they might get deported back to romania where they came from if their assylym isnt approved. If they get assylym I would move to a more liberal place.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i heard the story that the 'roma' originally came from India .  Some say that the 'roma' are the same type 'ilk' or caste as the 'thugees' of India .



I dont know who the thugees are, but they are originally from india, yes.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 6, 2017)

They sure know horse flesh. Vanners:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














There was a reality show about a family of Gypsies. It was hilarious! A wedding isn't complete without a giant orange princess dress and a throw down.  Then on to the reception brawl..
When the girls are 14 they run away with their boyfriends, get pregnant, go back home, marry some other guy and both guys show up for the birth, then throw down in the waiting room. Then go have some beers.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

just some info on  'roma' in England ---  Roma migrants cause terror for South Yorkshire residents


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> just some info on  'roma' in England ---  Roma migrants cause terror for South Yorkshire residents



I think the media exaggerates the problems gypsies cause, they are often in media though. I dont say they dont cause any problems but the media always puts a spotlight on the roma.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

thugee , the assassin cult of India ,  ---   Thuggees – the Cult Assassins of India  --- thuggee is where the term THUG comes from Mort .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > just some info on  'roma' in England ---  Roma migrants cause terror for South Yorkshire residents
> ...


---------------------------   'roma' apologist eh  Mort ,


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> thugee , the assassin cult of India ,  ---   Thuggees – the Cult Assassins of India  --- thuggee is where the term THUG comes from Mort .



gypsies dont have a reputation for being assassins or proffessional killers, they are musicians and entertainers. unlikely. they probably derive from lower castes, like musicians, entertainers, black smiths (gypsies were often black smiths and gold smiths etc.) they were good at making weaponry, but now thats outdated but i read it that they did in the past.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

These are the different types of gypsies we have in the U.S.A.

"Gypsies" in the United States


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> These are the different types of gypsies we have in the U.S.A.
> 
> "Gypsies" in the United States



there are many gypsies in the usa. i mean roma gypsies just like in eastern europe. and those gypsies are assylym seekers from romania. they are not american citizens, not even approved yet. there are 1million ethnic roma in the united states. Romani Americans - Wikipedia


----------



## idb (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> They might caused some public indencancies but take it with a graint of salt since there is strong anti-immigrant sentiment right now in america, and fox news isnt exactly liberal and pro-immigrant.


Indecencies like what...sending unwanted dick pics to women maybe?


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

idb said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > They might caused some public indencancies but take it with a graint of salt since there is strong anti-immigrant sentiment right now in america, and fox news isnt exactly liberal and pro-immigrant.
> ...



they are accused of defecating in the open and of chopping of heads of chickens.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------  yep , yep , yep  sh1tting in the open , yep , they are ' INDIAN ' from the country of India  alright .


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

Now these are more my speed!


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Now these are more my speed!
> 
> View attachment 142390 View attachment 142391



I'm pretty sure I'd need to see a DNA test on that first one.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are more my speed!
> ...


There's like 8 of em'.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I would not.

None of those big cities are worth living in. You are better off finding a smaller city to live in...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh, Roma women can be beautiful.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



they are not indian, that was thousand years ago. even genetically they are their own thing. both from admixture and epigenetics (they have certain immune genes which indians lack) and they are mixed between india, europe and middle east, and since the thumb rule is they intermarry among themselfes they became a distinct biological entity, they are older mix then mexicans and everyone knows mexicans are not exactly native american.

edit: i dont consider them ethnically european either, but a distinct entity and culture.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

my point was simply that according to reports these roma sh1t in the open , same as 'Indians' do    Mort .


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> my point was simply that according to reports these roma sh1t in the open , same as 'Indians' do    Mort .



indians dont have toiletts thats why they shit in the open, but only in very underdevolped rural places, its not a indian custom or tradition to shit in the open, its because they are poor. people in rural places likely around the world shit in the open if they dont have toiletts. not everyone has a bathroom and toilett in his appartment. africans likely shit in the open too. but i dont know why in america they still shit in the open, in america they have toiletts, if thats really true what some residents claim im pretty upset, all my family uses bathroom.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > my point was simply that according to reports these roma sh1t in the open , same as 'Indians' do    Mort .
> ...


I shit in the open when I'm camping. Or really drunk, standing on my ex wife's car...


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Now these are more my speed!
> 
> View attachment 142390 View attachment 142391


----------



## idb (Aug 7, 2017)

Love those Gypsy Punks!


----------

